# 1992 Evinrude 25 HP- Steering tension?



## thill (Mar 25, 2014)

My 1994 Evinrude 25 HP has a screw that adjusts the turning tension for the motor.

I just picked up a 1992 Evinrude that is virtually identical, but I do not see the same screw. I ran the boat yesterday, and the loose steering is a bit scary. 

I'd really like to tighten it up. Is there any way to adjust the steering tension on a 1992 Evinrude 25? 

Here is a pic:



-TH


----------



## MDCrappie (Mar 26, 2014)

Tony,

This should be your steering fricton adjustment screw in the red circle.


----------



## Charger25 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yep thats where it is on my '92 25hp.


----------



## thill (Mar 26, 2014)

No... That's the screw holding the tilt lock mechanism. Look:



I've looked everywhere, and I see nowhere to adjust the tension. And this midsection is very different from my 1994.

I'm wondering if I can't remove the lower grease fitting and put a bolt in there. I don't like how loose this motor is. It literally flops around when trailering. That would be fine for remote steering, but not for a tiller, in my opinion.

This is model E25RENC. EN = 92, right???

-TH


----------



## JMichael (Mar 27, 2014)

Based on model info posted it looks like # 63-66 make up the friction adjustment on your motor.


----------



## MDCrappie (Mar 27, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346462#p346462 said:
 

> thill » Wed Mar 26, 2014 8:34 pm[/url]"]No... That's the screw holding the tilt lock mechanism.
> This is model E25RENC. EN = 92, right???
> 
> -TH



Now that it's zoomed in I see. Look under here from the front.....


----------



## thill (Mar 27, 2014)

AHA!




Thanks, guys! That sucker was hidden!

My only problem now, is which boat do I keep? The fast, mod-V Lowe...



or the not quite as fast, but soft-riding and seaworthy Crestliner? 



HMMMMMM...... Have to think carefully about that one. They both have their merits.


----------



## MDCrappie (Mar 27, 2014)

Glad you found it.



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=346526#p346526 said:


> thill » Thu Mar 27, 2014 1:15 pm[/url]"]
> 
> My only problem now, is which boat do I keep?



You gotta have like 23 boats now right? keep them both.

If it were me I would keep the X-wide, I say that because I have 2 of them right now, a 16 and a 20', but mine are both Crestliners (made my the same company as Lowe)

I like the stability, v's rock too much for my liking


----------



## thill (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes, you are right, and that's exactly why I must decide. All these boats have to go.

I've got my Bay boat, but I need to decide on my "small" boat. I've got three to choose from: 

1. The black Crestliner, 25 HP (60 max) - @24 MPH
2. The 14' Lowe, 25 HP Evinrude (25 max) - @28+ MPH
3. A 16' Cajun, 70 HP (90 max) - @37 MPH

1. The Black Crestliner- I had planned this to be my cheap little "travel boat" for pulling to Nags head, or anywhere we decide to go in the minivan. Not very fast, but stable and handles chop very well. Now I wonder...

2. The Lowe- Light, fast and fun. Probably very rough in a chop. And completely bare-bones. I wonder if I deck it and put a floor in it, if it will end up at the same speed as the black boat?

3. The 16' Cajun- a nice little boat- very comfortable to drive. Quick and good on fuel, but maybe a little heavy for the minivan to tow for long distances. Also, not good in a chop, like most bass boats. Here are pics, since you haven't seen:







I'd love to keep them all, but I need to decide. At least I've got choices.

-TH


----------



## Charger25 (Mar 29, 2014)

Sorry about that thill, i jumped the gun on that. didn't mean to give out any bad info  

Gotta love that Cajun, I had a Paul Elias edition . 19 ft with dual console ,full flipping deck and a 200 Mariner w/ jack plate
But I'd keep the Crestliner


----------



## thill (Mar 29, 2014)

LOL... Yeah, I've got one of those, too, but mine is called a "190 Pro"... 





Those are old pictures, but you get the idea. I really love riding in the big Cajun, but the stupid EMM on the engine started acting up, and I haven't had time to address it.




MDcrappie is right- I need to get rid of some boats! 

-TH


----------

